# Appropriate underlayment for mobile home asphalt shingle roof?



## sdnomad (10 mo ago)

What is the appropriate underlayment for mobile home asphalt shingle roof? 

Should I lay down ice and water barrier along edges and synthetic underlayment over the rest? Or should I lay down just sythentic underlayment then shingle over it. 

It has the original asphalt shingle roof and never had ice and water barrier before.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm not sure of your location as far as snow and ice are concerned, but mobile homes typically have a pretty low slope. Ice and water guard is never a bad option!


----------



## sdnomad (10 mo ago)

I am in South Dakota, so I imagine it's best to put down ice and water barrier.


----------

